# Fox&Pop's '73 Bug Project



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello,
I made a small thread about a week ago introducing myself and our new project.
My dad and I have picked up a 73 beetle with a 1600 single port and a very bad "Herbie" paint job.
Its his 4th or 5th bug and my 2nd but the first where ill be old enough to drive it and really help with the work.









































We got this thing for pretty cheap but it does need some work. As of right now there are holes in the drivers side floor pan (in the process of being fixed), some pretty rough rust spots on the body that will most likely have to be cut out and patched up with more steel. It'll need new window gaskets all the way around as well and lots of wiring work 

Plans include swapping to disc brakes at least on the front, suspension work, maybe some custom lighting, swapping to dual port heads and dual carbs, paint, and wheels and tires.

We've decided that step 1 will be: get the floor pan replaced so we can drive it
step 2: sort out electrical issues so we can get it legal
step 3: solve other problems as they appear or as we get time and money to do so along with appropriate upgrades

here are some pictures of the floor pan before and during replacement and the previous owner was nice enough to give us the brand new one he had bought.

























the second picture down shows the bulk of the rust we weren't expecting and the bottom picture shows just how botched the wiring is. it also shows a brake line which I'm pretty sure is supposed to be UNDER the car.

Here is the only trouble spot with the sun roof










Its just split right there but we'll probably go ahead and replace that along with the other window gaskets and we need to re-connect one of the "arms" that lock it up.

and this is where the field mouse that powers this thing lives. (I named him Gerald)










Overall it should be a fun little project for the two of us, my dad's pretty talented with steel and not too shabby when it comes to body work so it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Dreaming*

Oh and I did a couple of designs on Forza 5 for my Xbox ONE, its the wrong year but the overall shape is pretty much the same

I like this one the most but I'm not sure about the diamond on the trunk lid


















I had to try the classic 2-tone. It's a close second. 










I'm not proud of this one but i will put my rep with you guys on the line and share it anyway


----------



## Claudine (May 12, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the final pics, does anybody want to start a Tamiya Monster Beetle projects with an old bug?


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

it will be a great learning experience for the both of you and the time spent working on it will, at times, be frustrating but it will be worth it in the end. :beer:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> It also shows a brake line which I'm pretty sure is supposed to be *UNDER* the car.


Dayo Fox  ,
*Nope* , 
The chassis length brake line(1)








from
(your _whole_ car ) http://www.vw-classicparts.de/pcat1200/index2.html
runs through 3 grommets(2), the front 2 through the double-hulled front lower pan firewall & the back one through the single hull rear lower pan firewall.
Once the pan is replaced it runs tucked between the pan & tunnel








from
http://www.vwdcqinc.org.au/insideabug-insideabug_63type1
from in front of the pedals, inboard of the driver's seat & under the rear seat _inside the car_ .




from
https://www.google.com/#q=replacing+a+vw+beetle+main+brake+lines .









That's not a VW sunroof/moon roof, it's either transplanted from another car or an aftermarket add-on 
https://www.google.com/#q=pop+top+moonroof 
looks _maybe_ like one of these








from
http://www.esunroof.com/sunroofs.htm 
from
https://www.google.com/search?q=pop...70oATYrYHQBw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=842 
See if you can find any #'s on the handle or frame which may narrow down it's manufacturer .

The 73 wiring diagrams are a :banghead::laugh: bear to read, so start with this more simplified 72
























from
http://www.vintagebus.com/wiring/index.html  .


:beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, Thanks for all that information buggyman that's going to help us out a LOT.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> Wow, Thanks for all that information buggyman that's going to help us out a LOT.


:thumbup: Fox  ,
Seeing an _awful_ lot of patching(butt connectors:banghead: & cuts:banghead: ) in your wiring harness, so you may want to consider replacing the whole harness with a more versatile later alternator based one http://chircoestore.com/sedan-and-convertible-main-harness-73-1-2-74-super.html , less expensive than the torn up generator version http://chircoestore.com/complete-wiring-harness-1972-1973-vw-bug-beetle.html you have now & upgrade to a more efficient alternator http://chircoestore.com/12-volt-alternator-conversion-kit-55-amp-vw-bug-dune-buggy.html & it's associated fuel pump http://chircoestore.com/fuel-pump-kit-73-74-type-1-alternator-style.html  .

More stuff I explored on the sunroof :
https://www.google.com/search?q=pop...yEogTmoICQDw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1280&bih=842 
https://www.google.com/search?q=pop...j3oAT7nIGIDA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1280&bih=842
https://www.google.com/search?q=pop...igogTa7IDYDw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1280&bih=842 .

Please also check out all content from http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=vwdarrin :thumbup: 
&
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=chris+vallone :thumbup:  .

When you're tired of working on it & just want to relax check out http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=steve+martin+playing+banjo :laugh: for a little while & dive right back in .

:beer::beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

*floors are in, YAY!!!*

Alright over the weekend we got a crapton of work done. We went ahead and replaced the heat channel as well. got the floor in and seats and took it for a quick illegal test drive around the block a few times.
On our test drive we learned that it has a newer clutch, the headlights and brake lights DO work, the brakes on the other hand are rough; the drivers front grabs while moving but doesn't stop the car; the passenger front is very strong; and the rears are ... well they are there, we could use new front seats, a radio, turn indicators, and the gear linkage is sloppy. So im pretty sure our next project is electrical, brakes, and shifter. oh and we need to fill up the gas tank. hopefully we can get this thing road worthy within a few weeks so i don't have to use a rental car when my mk6 goes in for its 80000 mile service. here are some pictures from the work.








this is the remains of the old heat channel and the new one with the new floor








in this picture you can see some of the structural repair work my dad did with some angle iron.
















and we did go through and clean up the welds and through some paint at them.

oh and the attention we got from the short test drive made all the cuts and scrapes and cramps and thrown tools from the weekend worth it. I'm loving this car all ready.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

and sorry about these pictures ... they usually come out better than that


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> crapton.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh:
On the brakes Fox  , how are they adjusted? http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=3988.0
What condition are the soft lines in?:
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=5364.0
& the pedal adjustment?
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=5304.new#new

:beer::beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

I also forgot to mention that i went digging through a couple boxes the previous owner sold with the car and found a couple dual port manifolds in good condition along with the steering wheel center and new taillight lenses and a window crank handle. Its the little things in life.  :laugh:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> I also forgot to mention that I went digging through a couple boxes the previous owner sold with the car and found a couple dual port manifolds in good condition along with the steering wheel center and new taillight lenses and a window crank handle. *Its the little things in life.*  :laugh:










:laugh:
https://www.google.com/search?q=gal...d=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1280&bih=842&dpr=1#imgdii=_
Lay e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g in the boxes out on the floor Fox  , use what you _need_ to finish the project then recover costs, http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=8557.msg56346#msg56346  .

:beer:


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

Brake adjustment procedure here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6020689-Official-Aircooled-VW-forums-FAQ-and-DIY


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Brakes!!!*

not much work done the past few days. Got it washed and my dad came up with a fix for our braking issues, he came home with these goodies:
















So I guess we are going ahead and upgrading the whole system, front kit will be coming in this Friday or Tuesday. I believe its a full EMPI kit with handbrake; we also got a nice heavy chrome shift knob and linkage bushings.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Now _that's_ how you fix some problems:thumbup: .

:beer::beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Dad and I did a spot of tinkering today with electrical. Discovered that while yes the harness has been hacked up and taped back together all of our issues of ignition and lights source from the column so we'll probably be working on that either tomorrow or this weekend. 

Come to think I don't think i mention the ignition.
The key only works sometimes; the PPO (if you will) wired in a cheap push button start which seems to be directly wired to the starter. That's what we have been using to start the car until we get are wires sorted


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> Dad and I did a spot of tinkering today with electrical. Discovered that while, yes, the harness has been hacked up and taped back together all of our issues of ignition and lights sources are coming from the column, so we'll probably be working on that either tomorrow or this weekend.


Dayo Fox  ,
This should help http://www.vw-resource.com/ignition_switch_replacement.html  .



WFox93 said:


> Come to think I don't think I mentioned the ignition.
> The key only works sometimes, the PPO (if you will), wired in a cheap push button start which seems to be directly wired to the starter. That's what we have been using to start the car until we get are wires sorted


More often than not that's just a fried or frayed ignition switch(10)








http://chircoestore.com/ignition-switch-electrical-portion-only-vw-bug-beetle-1972-1.html
but also just check the harness spade connectors @ it for tightness .
Sometimes it's just the steering lock(6) or cylinder(7-8) which is gummed up:banghead: which limits the key's full rotational travel, so just try soaking them in ATF:
"The fact that you were thinking about it if it was yours from ~3k miles away proves that this is not just a rumor,it's a rarely used & relatively unknown procedure for removing grime & rust in things like soaking a sticky but otherwise functional steering lock assembly"
from
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=7754.msg48453#msg48453
Blow dry them with compressed air after a night's soaking then use https://www.google.com/#q=graphite+powder+locksmith puffed into both to act as a dry lubricant .
The push button is just a bypass of what _should_ be working correctly that someone didn't want to:banghead: _fix_ correctly, but you _could_ also consider wiring in your own:vampire: _secret_ security ignition bypass .

:beer::beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

*shift linkage*











Time to SHIFT  into high gear with this build!!! "YEAHHHHH!!!!" cue CSI music

but in all seriousness we got the linkage bushings in today along with that fancy shift knob and that pattern got tighter than the one on my 2011 Jetta and it BUTTERY SMOOTH. the only issue I have with it is the slanted H pattern' I kept grabbing 3rd rather than 1st for takoffs during another illegal testdrive.

We also got it insured today, really hoping to have plates on it by next week


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> The only issue I have with it is the *slanted H pattern' *I kept grabbing 3rd rather than 1st for takeoffs during another illegal test drive.


Dayo Fox  ,
The pattern _should_ be a *straight* H https://www.google.com/#q=vw+air+cooled+shift+pattern unless there's a _subtle_ twist in the _shape_ of the main shift rod(10)








or a _subtle_ side to side misalignment of the detent plate(6).
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=3915.0
You should be able in neutral to just pull left on the shifter handle towards your right thigh & pop it forward into 1st , if it grinds or argues with you otherwise then the internals of the trans are probably worn, so pull left & back into 2nd gear 1st to help realign the synchros:
http://www.vw-resource.com/transaxle.html
from
https://www.google.com/#q=clearing+a+vw+gearbox+into+2nd
Please also general search "2nd" here http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php .

:beer::beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

buggyman said:


> The pattern _should_ be a *straight* H


It could just be the fact that I'm not used to the transmission behind me because it does feel RIGHT, so if its anything, I'm leaning towards a twist in the rod.



buggyman said:


> You should be able in neutral to just pull left on the shifter handle towards your right thigh & pop it forward into 1st , if it grinds or argues with you otherwise then the internals of the trans are probably worn, so pull left & back into 2nd gear 1st to help realign the synchros:


I've been in the habit of dropping to second before going into first from my 90 Passat, so i just do it in everything I drive now (out of reflex mostly) from my dad's Ranger to my newer Jetta and that definitely does make it easier getting into first in the Bug


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Time to* slow *things down a bit 

out with the old

















and 

in with the new









rear brakes are on and front ones will be done throughout next week ... as late as next weekend along with the electrical; I forgot to take picture of the new parts but we picked up new ignition and turn indicator switches per our local bug shop's recommendation. 

should be inspected and legal next weekend as well

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't super exciting about being able to drive this thing to go out with my friends every weekend and park it next to their sports cars to see who get more attention.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> Time to* slow *things down a bit
> I'd be lying if I said I wasn't super excited about being able to drive this thing to go out with my friends every weekend and park it next to their sports cars to see who gets more attention.


Sloooow down there a little more Fox   ,
Is that a crack I see in the shock tower between the large round hole in the tower & the larger:facepalm: hole in the body?(both @ ~10:30 O'clock in both of these pics)
















Looks like you're also missing the lower shock tower to body rubber grommet(11)









& I'd be calling Empi or your Empi brake parts provider to see if they have brake pads which cover 100% of the rotors' surfaces rather than just ~80%
https://www.google.com/search?q=vw+...YAw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1280&bih=842#imgdii=_ 

https://www.google.com/search?q=dis...LuoASLxILIBQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1280&bih=842

https://www.google.com/search?q=dis...D3oATXmYCYBA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1280&bih=842 

https://www.google.com/search?q=dis...7toATO7YKQCw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1280&bih=842 

https://www.google.com/search?q=imp...4Fg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=842#imgdii=_ 

https://www.google.com/search?q=dis...HyoATGr4KYBQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=842 

https://www.google.com/search?q=inc...HYoASiiYGIDg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=842

That's pretty much the reason why I went with the https://www.google.com/search?q=por...j7oASbtoKYCQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1280&bih=842
(I have little doubt that posting this up will create a controversy , I'm counting on that:vampire::laugh: )

:beer::beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

buggyman said:


> Sloooow down there a little more Fox   ,
> Is that a crack I see in the shock tower between the large round hole in the tower & the larger:facepalm: hole in the body?(both @ ~10:30 O'clock in both of these pics)


no shock tower crack, must be the angle and lighting and the paint cracking, but yeah there is a pretty sizable hole in the body there. 

Dad wants to get the car mechanically sound and "drive-able" as of right now. Then start on the body work. I realize that its probably not the smartest or most efficient plan but that's what Dad wants to do so that's what hes going to do. :banghead:
and there isn't much I can do to change his mind

and I brought up the brake calipers and pads to him already and he just shrugged it off; he's pretty stubborn when it comes to mechanical things. There isn't a doubt in my mind that it won't get done right just not necessarily in the right order.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> No shock tower crack, must be the angle and lighting and the paint cracking


Whew!:thumbup: 



WFox93 said:


> *Dad wants to get the car mechanically sound and "drive-able" as of right now.* Then start on the body work. I realize that its probably not the smartest or most efficient plan but that's what Dad wants to do so that's what he's going to do. :banghead:
> and there isn't much I can do to change his mind and I brought up the brake calipers and pads to him already and he just shrugged it off; he's pretty stubborn when it comes to mechanical things. There isn't a doubt in my mind that it won't get done right just not necessarily in the right order.


*GO DAD!*, there's pretty much nothing worse than a "blingy" https://www.google.com/search?q=bli...K7oQTm_4KABg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=842 vehicle that just:banghead: doesn't:banghead: work right, old friends of mine would _dump big_ $$ into paint jobs & interior work & be the 1st to break:banghead: out on the road :facepalm: .

AFA the brakes, just keep a _keen_ eye out for a ridge developing on the rotors @ the axle side of the pads over time .

:beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

*moar brakes*

stock front brakes are off in preparation for the discs. Dad went ahead and replaced the hard brake lines in the front end and the new master cylinder is in. 

He also put in the new electronics for the column and still having electrical woes, I'm not sure about specifics as hes done this work without me, I do know that it is something in, around, and between the column and fuse panel. That's also why I don't have pictures this time.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

*the last of the brakes*










front brakes are on wheels and tires are on










front brake clearance is close but it works

finally finished this 2 week long 4-wheel disc brake project and they work. its crazy i know but they work. We also fixed most of our electrical problems; still have issues with the high/low beam, wipers, and ignition but all the lights work so we can actually legally drive it on the street once it is plated. Plus it improved the overall "look" of the car. 

Steering is something that needs to be fixed as there is an inch or so of play in the wheel

I learned that the shift pattern "problems" were just my imagination

and we need 2 new tires as we have 2 that are starting to dry rot


And I took it for another trip up and sown the block.
I can tell that this car is going to teach me A LOT about driving even more than my Passat (my first manual car and first without ABS) did, having a rear wheel drive car with manual brakes, manual steering, and a carbureted engine at the back is just about as pure as it gets i feel and I cant wait to see what lessons its going to teach me on the road.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> Steering is something that needs to be fixed as there is an inch or so of play in the wheel


Hey  Fox  ,
This




&/or this




from
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=8346.0 
from
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=8753.msg56388#msg56388
should get you tightened up .

"WFox93
moar brakes
He also put in the new electronics for the column and still having electrical woes, I'm not sure about specifics as he's done this work without me, I do know that it is something in, around, and between the column and fuse panel."
Did you guys check the integrity of the fuse box itself? http://www.vw-resource.com/vw-resou...e+box&zoom_per_page=10&zoom_and=1&zoom_sort=0 .

:beer::beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Buggyman,
that steering box adjustment is exactly what we were gonna do, just found a good stopping point for the day and did just that, stopped. 

We also checked the fuse box today and cleaned up all the connections and then we went and pulled out a couple of the rear bulbs that weren't working and through some dielectric grease at them and they started working. The main electric issues we are having now is something funky going on with the High/Low beam where it would flash and flicker the lights when we turned the wheel and it won't crank from the the key, we have to use the button the PO put in. 

We pulled the steering wheel off and got it to where it didn't flicker anymore but now the actual high/low selector doesn't work it just stays in low; we live in the city so we never use the high beams anyway so we considered it a success for, and will fix it right later.

as far as the ignition goes we think it is a faulty wire somewhere in between the POs button and the starter motor, i think we are investigating that tomorrow


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> Buggyman,
> that steering box adjustment is exactly what we were gonna do, just found a good stopping point for the day and did just that, stopped.
> 
> We also checked the fuse box today and cleaned up all the connections and then we went and pulled out a couple of the rear bulbs that weren't working and through some dielectric grease at them and they started working. The main electric issues we are having now is something funky going on with the High/Low beam where it would flash and flicker the lights when we turned the wheel and it won't crank from the key, we have to use the button the PO put in.
> ...


:thumbup: Fox  ,
Once the _rotational_ slop is taken up in the box you'll probably find that you can no longer be able to pull the steering wheel back toward you or push it away from you(only ~1-2mm), then I'd be rechecking the upper column bearing & switch stack(2)








If either the bearing(31) or it's sleeve(19a) are shot then the steering wheel is able to wobble around a little vertically & horizontally(~3-4mm) as you turn the steering wheel which can affect the horn contact ring(6)(does the horn work?)








which creates an intermittent grounding effect as the steering wheel is turned.
Try turning the steering wheel from side to side while trying to start the car with the stock column switch .
Otherwise that'll probably just be a matter of finding out how/where the pushbutton switch was patched/spliced in .

:beer::beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well we got the car legal, the steering is tight now, ignition starts the car, wipers wipe, lights light, new rubber on the back and this thing is on the road. today we fixed the fuel gauge and drivers seat. next step is to put some miles on it and see if anything falls apart. ... I think dad is also going to start experimenting with the brakes to see if we can't move more of the braking power to the rear, I'm not sure about the specifics on that but ill try to keep posting about it.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Drove it around today for about 30 minutes. Turned so many heads and I got to make some kid's day at the gas station (also it took me way longer than i care to admit to realize which end of the car the filler cap was at), I let him check it out and he got a picture of it (its gotta be the Herbie paint job). we need to screw around with the carb a little bit and probably an oil change and timing I believe is next up which is NO problem what so ever for my dad. I believe we'll also be tinkering with the shifter linkage some more too but the main part is that it is 100% drivable ... I'd question a trip much longer than 30 minutes as of now but definitely drivable.

P.S. I have never been sore or out of breath from driving but today is a different story, its all good though :laugh:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> I think dad is also going to start experimenting with the brakes to see if we can't move more of the braking power to the rear, I'm not sure about the specifics on that but ill try to keep posting about it.


:thumbup: Fox  ,
Aside from " I'd be calling Empi or your Empi brake parts provider to see if they have brake pads which cover 100% of the rotors' surfaces rather than just ~80% "
in post #22 above, you can also do this with a proportioning valve:
https://www.google.com/#q=1973+vw+beetle+brake+bias 
https://www.google.com/#q=1973+vw+beetle+brake+proportioning+valve 
There's also manufacturer's names(Pagid?, ATE?,....) , symbols, & part #'s








on both the pads & calipers which can be researched for cross compatibility of larger pads if EMPI doesn't respond to an inquiry .



WFox93 said:


> (It's gotta be the Herbie paint job).


Clean up the white, contact a local 3M installer https://www.google.com/#q=vw+herbie+wrap  , should be a heckofalot lot quicker & cheaper than all the:banghead::laugh: taping & stenciling, spelling errors:facepalm:
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=6499.msg49041#msg49041
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=6499.msg51872#msg51872
:laugh: .

:beer::beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

rebadged my Jetta and needed a place to put my old letters so i stuck them here ... not much work to the bug today


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while, and I'm going to Pre-apologize for lack of pictures in this post.

So over the past couple days we've gotten the timing dorted out and the carb tuned so it actually runs right now. the brakes seem to be working themselves out so we are going to hold off on that for a bit. 
We bought a stereo and speakers but there was a whole lot of "custom" chopping done to the steel and the dash pad so we went ahead and did some custom work for the steel and we had another dash pad that the PO gave us and when we went to put it on we realized that it doesn't fit so we are going to go ahead and buy a new one from our local bug shop and we'll pop for one with some extra gauge slots. 

We are also working on getting all the locks and ignition re-keyed because or original key is rusted and the cylinders are all sticking do this will give a chance to go through and get all of those working.

other than that I do believe an Oil change and Valve adjustments are in our near future. Cant wait to see how that's done . (Dad says it'll be a walk in the park)
Also our front suspension is going to need some attention soon.

And got some more driving done ... man I'm starting to fall in love with this car

That about sums it up for this weekend

P.S. 

I forgot about my jetta badge and ended up losing my A


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

got all the door handles and locks back on and I discovered that you cant lock your keys in this car unless you hold the door handle while your closing it. it nice feature ... unless its just broken in which case oh well its pretty cool my vote is to leave it like that.:laugh:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> Got all the door handles and locks back on and I discovered that you can't lock your keys in this car unless you hold the door handle while your closing it. It is a nice feature ... unless its just broken in which case, oh well, its pretty cool my vote is to leave it like that.:laugh:







:thumbup::beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

seriously the coolest feature of the car I think


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

sorry I havn't posted anything about the weekend yet...I haven't been feeling too great.
But anyway Dad and I spent the entirety of Saturday replacing the dashpad and putting in a kicka$$ stereo system.

Heres a shot that shows off the new dashpad ... Dad went ahead and just grabbed a OE replacement. We had a great time getting this in as it didn't quite fit our dash for some reason









Heres the stereo we put in .... I cant help but feel a little dirty for putting that stereo in this car, it just looks SO wrong









And we had a couple speakers laying around the house that fit PERFECTLY in the rear storage area








these things a freakin awesome

oh and Dad decided our bill at our local bug shop was too low so he got these rear coilovers and put them on also









I think we are going to slow things down a bit now
Front suspension, wheels and tires, and an oil change and valve adjustment are in our future but no big hurry on these at all


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

We also spent like 6 or 7 hours hunting down and fixing ALL of our electrical issues. we spent so long on that in fact that it was dark by the time we started finalizing the stereo install and we left the garage door open and made a new friend. 

This is Steven the mosquito hawk


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> Sorry I haven't posted anything about the weekend yet...I haven't been feeling too great.
> But anyway Dad and I spent the entirety of Saturday replacing the dash pad and putting in a kicka$$ stereo system.
> Here's the stereo we put in .... I cant help but feel a little dirty for putting that stereo in this car, it just looks SO wrong
> 
> ...


Dayo Fox  ,
Those speakers look an awful lot:thumbup: like the ones I ran in the package trays of my bugs in the '70's & '80's(one shown @ ~11:30 O'clock in this pic in the parts bins still in my garage )








Acccch!, there they both are









Problem is , this generator








coupled with a stock battery
"I used a group 48 battery, about the same height "
19mm taller than the stock 42 http://www.gglotus.org/ggtech/battery-bci/battery-bci-size.htm ,if you're going to run a stock back seat remove the upholstered blank plate that has the rear heater outlet hole, re-install the seat and have someone bounce up and down-hard  -on the seat to check the clearance between the seat springs and battery terminals and fashion a block on top of the battery if they seem to come at all close to each other, that's a classic fire starter if a spark reaches the horsehair batting padding the seat cover   ."
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4109.25
just won't drive those for long




https://www.google.com/#q=apollo+13+radio+dying
without the engine running(using up ~$4.00 per gallon:banghead::screwy: fuel) unless you upgrade to an easier to wire in alternator 
http://chircoestore.com/12-volt-alternator-conversion-kit-55-amp-vw-bug-dune-buggy.html




& deeper battery = https://www.google.com/#q=battery+amp+hours.
The other advantage of an alternator over a generator is lack of engine generated horsepower _loss_ https://www.google.com/#q=generator+vs+alternator+efficiency
which is just _one_ of the reasons I was able to _squeak_:laugh: out ~180hp of only a 2086cc engine







 .

:beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks for the tip Buggy but we really don't intend on sitting there with the car off listening to the radio almost all the way up and I drove it around today with the radio just about all the way up and didnt run into any issues, I didn't notice any sort of power drain or anything not even at idle (I was feeling the shifter as I couldn't really hear the engine anymore) so I think we'll be just fine with our current set-up. (for now anyway)

:beer::beer:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> thanks for the tip Buggy but we really don't intend on sitting there with the car off listening to the radio almost all the way up and* I drove it around today with the radio just about all the way up *and didnt run into any issues, I didn't notice any sort of power drain or anything not even at idle *(I was feeling the shifter as I couldn't really hear the engine anymore)* so I think we'll be just fine with our current set-up. (for now anyway)
> 
> :beer::beer:


So *thaaaaat's* what I kept hearing off in the distance:laugh: .

:thumbup:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah Dad and I have started taking bets of which one of us are going to blow out the back window and when


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

no pics this time but we got the sunroof adjusted out so it won't leak anymore, we got the trunk lid to where it locks in and won't float, and the trunk carpet it in now. 

Oh and we finally got ALL of the tools from the passenger side floorboard and now just have a small box in the trunk. 

Back seat goes back in tomorrow as well as a battery cover because I'm terrified someone will set something there or sit there and contact the battery and the car will go up in flames. I know it's unlikely but I'm paranoid.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Drove it around the other day when I took my Jetta in for service and when I pulled up to great clips to get my hair cut all the workers came out to get a picture of it after I got checked in. (rust and all :what they loved and it made for nice conversation while I got my hair cut rather than sitting there awkwardly


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> Yeah Dad and I have started taking bets of which one of us are going to blow out the back window and when


Probably never happen Fox  ,




(I think that one's fake, an advertisement)




(OK, that one's real, 40,000 watt speakers)




( :facepalm: )
https://www.google.com/#q=car+window+blown+out+by+speakers
A speaker can only draw enough air from it's back side to move forward according to how much air is available to move, if your windows are closed then there's only the vents behind the 1/4 windows http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=7939.0 to allow an exchange of pressure, all these doors & windows are wide open.
Which begs the question, why? , take your of your ears bro  , I've got a 24/7/365 dialtone goin' on in my head https://www.google.com/#q=tinnitus+causes due to abuse:banghead: of my own:facepalm: .

:beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

welp, last weekend we decided to take it out for a 30-40 mile drive to my aunts house and we started to overheat and valves were starting to chatter a bunch so we milked it out for the remainder of the trip (we were already far enough that it was shorter just to complete the journey there and patch it up there) anyway we decided to let it wait until this nice long weekend and this happened.
























this is my new profile picture on facebook (took some clarification)

so yeah we tore out the engine and ripped it apart to see what was up. I didnt grab pictures of most the damage but there were dirt dobber and wasp nests and acorns in all the wrong places. in the fins, the oil cooler, the fan, the everything. so we proceded to clean everything up and we discovered that we have some nice shiny heads that look to be dam near brand new. heres some pics of the tear down:









































this was good fun learning the insides of this little engine and seeing just how easy it is ripping it apart and putting it back together. while we were in there Dad went ahead and did a valve adustment and while he was doing that i fixed up and old license plate frame my grandpa had either his trailer or his manx dune buggy ... either way I liked them but they needed some help so I buffed them out and polished them up and through a few coats of clear at it here that is


















and towards the end of saturday we got the engine back in 








but we were running into some issues with a ground out preventing voltage to the generator and we needed to time it. but the contents of that jar was dwindling as was our focus and patience so we called it quits and built a far in the back yard and enjoyed everyones leftover fireworks while finishing that jar and then some.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

oh and the parts store didnt have any preheat tubes so we have to deal without them until my local bug shop owner gets back from vacation and we spent today just hangin out watching movies so the bug is still not running but that the great thing about this project ... it doesnt really matter that its not running that just gives us something to do next weekend


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> Welp, last weekend we decided to take it out for a 30-40 mile drive to my aunt's house and we started to overheat and valves were starting to chatter a bunch so we milked it out for the remainder of the trip (we were already far enough that it was shorter just to complete the journey there and patch it up there), anyway we decided to let it wait until this nice long weekend and this happened.
> So, yeah, we tore out the engine and ripped it apart to see what was up. I didn't grab pictures of most the damage but there were dirt dobber and wasp nests and acorns in all the wrong places, in the fins, the oil cooler, the fan, the everything. So we proceeded to clean everything up and we discovered that we have some nice shiny heads that look to be dam near brand new. Here's some pics of the tear down:


Dayo Fox  , 
That oil cooler is screaming @ me(it's thrashed/toasted:facepalm: ).
Doghouse coolers








come with a single strip of foam tape https://www.google.com/#q=foam+tape .
That single strip is designed to prevent a certain % of _loss_ of cooling air over the #3 & 4 cylinders.
Soooo, please pop the fan shroud back off & cover the _whole_ breadth of the cooler with https://www.google.com/#q=foam+tape strips.
What this does is concentrate _waaaay_ more of the cooling air over the left(& right) cylinders which means that they don't overheat = the oil has less heat to _absorb_ in the 1st place which is spread throughout the whole engine & _dissipated_ via the cooler (it's _air_ cooled ).

Keeping all that shizzle:laugh: out








https://www.doghouserepair.com/stor...-chrome-screen-for-shroud-fan-lip-mount-empi/ 
from
https://www.google.com/search?q=vw+...YAw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1264&bih=834#imgdii=_
A simple old table fan grate _adapted_








http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=8279.msg53647#msg53647 .
Stop it before it even gets a chance to get into the engine compartment
http://chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4895.msg34615#msg34615  .

:beer:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Fuel filter location, know what I'm sayin"?




 :laugh:

:beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

we do have the "dog house coolers" to go around that oil cooler and they are on we had to clean everything up so everything had to come off but everything did make it back dog house included. thats a good tip on the tape thing though. not why I didnt think of that as the whole air cooled thing is remarkably similar to keeping a computer running cool (Im an IT guy) and I know that the more air you can get through a heat sink rather than around it the cooler everything is. :laugh: oh and we did go through with a couple of test light probes straightening out all those bent fins so its not as bad but a new on e is most likely in our future.

and uh is there something off with the fuel filter placement? thats where it was when we got the car, thats where is was on our 74 super that we had quite a few years ago, and its pretty much where i see them.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh ooh ooh I almost forgot to mention this:

While we were pulling the engine out we discovered that only three of the 4 nuts/bolts were actually there. the stud on the upper left side if the engine was just gone. we have found a new on and put it on but we almost lost our engine because of it.

we have also decided that once this engine is road capable with no problems we will buy a second one to do all of our modding to that way we can keep this little guy on the road while we make a fast engine. not sure what the plans are exactly but I know it involves this exhaust 








(no clue why but dad has had his eye on that one since we first saw it) and dual carbs and dual port intake.

cant wait to start doing that build.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> And, uh is there something off with the fuel filter placement?, that's where it was when we got the car, that's where is was on our 74 super that we had quite a few years ago, and its pretty much where I see them.


Dayo Fox  ,
It's _supposed_ to be under the fuel tank @ the _front_ of the car(8A)








"I’ve heard this argument time and time again. I actually had a mechanic tell me once that he “refused” to put the fuel filter anywhere but the engine compartment. BAD IDEA! It can cause your pride and joy to burn down to nothing more than a memory. Not to fear! Moving your fuel filter out of the engine area is very simple!"
But it's pretty much also OK to put it on the *draw/low pressure* side of the fuel pump up next to the tranny in the rear of the car








http://1967beetle.com/fuel-filter/ 
from
https://www.google.com/search?q=air...44LgDA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1264&bih=834&dpr=1
*Never* put a *burstable* plastic fuel filter in a hot engine compartment just above an ignition source(dizzy) on the *high pressure* side of the fuel pump.

Now , here's the _burning_:vampire: question , is a stock ~40 year old clogged fuel filter _still_ sitting there under your fuel tank which is cutting down fuel delivery to the engine making it go lean & overheat as junk in the trunk(where the fuel tank is) all collects @ the sock(8) & pickup tube(17) as the fuel level lowers only to be stirred back up into solution the next time you fill the tank?

:beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

hello. 

Its been a couple weeks since I posted so here goes:

got the generator issue sorted and its running now. however when I put the oil in Dad told me how much to put in and well he was about a quart too high and I didnt take into consideration that is was up on a jack while a checked so i though it was all good. He drove it like that and now its barely running again, we've got to drain out the extra oil and clean up the intake system. hope to get this done today.

Oh and Dad cleaned up the chrome exhaust tips and painted them black, really looks a lot better than rusty chrome.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

and after removing about a quart of oil and cleaning the intake up a bit, adjusting the carb, and re-timing, its running just as good as it was before if not maybe even a bit better.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

WFox93 said:


> and after removing about a quart of oil and cleaning the intake up a bit, adjusting the carb, and re-timing, its running just as good as it was before if not maybe even a bit better.


:thumbup: Fox  .

:beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Picked up these today. They're out of a 2 door cobalt.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey guys,
been a little over month, the bug kinda fell to the back burner a bit but we did get one seat in and it fits quite well

















yes the door comes really close to hitting the seat but believe it or not you CAN adjust it from the inside. It goes pretty well with the look too. We have since taken that seat-belt guide out.
I did have pictures of the mount Dad made for it but I lost them. basically the cobalt seat mounts with 2 hooks that slot onto a bar at the front then they bolt up with 2 bolts at the back.

So Dad used electrical conduit to make a sort of post towards the outside of the pan then welded a bar across from that post to the tunnel, then built 2 posts at the back. the cobalt seat has its own slider built in so we have full adjust-ability. the best part is that we were able to keep all of the original hardware attached to the floor pan.


Big updates are that the carb we have SUCKS and either needs replaced or rebuilt, either way no big deal just finding time to do it. still need to get the other seat in. I don't see too many more updates before spring at this point between weather starting to turn and Dad and I both working odd schedules.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

no huge updates yet but remember that carb trouble i mentioned earlier ... well Dad decided he was going to fix that.

how, you ask?

oh by swapping to a dual carb setup

and swapping to a dual port head

and some sort of bore with bigger jugs and pistons

and swapping over to an alternator with a new harness

and new exhaust 

well to make a long story short we have a new engine in the works with our local bug shop, dads getting tired of nickle and diming this tired old 1600 so we are swapping it in for a pre-modded one, that should be ordered soon, and yes we are getting a better clutch to cope with more horsepower, hopefully we will have the new engine in by mid november or so

oh we are also getting a new fuel tank and some new lines aswell as some other stuff to go with the engine


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

small update here,
our engine is just about finished up, the guy called us up to find out what color plug wires we wanted and said he was starting it yesterday,
he runs them for a while before the final sale to work out any kinks, we should have within the next couple days if not today and hopefully we can have it in on friday
I'd be lying if I said I wasn't ridiculously excited for this

oh and we got a new floor pan and heat channel for the passenger side, those and the other cobalt seat should be in soon as well


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

got the new engine in and running, got to drive it, man this thing got fast and really really loud

here are some pictures


































oh and like your probably thinking from the last picture, yes it was "painted"

my dad got sick of herbie and carried away while doing the engine bay so he wiped everything down with lacquer thinner and knocked down surface rust and rattle bombed the thing with duplicolor sandable primer. It didnt come out too bad, and it will be completely stripped and done right further down the road


















love how this exhaust looks stock and fills the stock holes nicely


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

CONGRATS!!! looking great :thumbup:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

germanblake said:


> CONGRATS!!! looking great :thumbup:


Thanks, I'm really happy with the way it turned out, we are still working on getting the carbs tweaked as we screwed with the settings when we took them off to get the engine in but other than that shes running great


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

No huge updates here 

but we've been running into issues where the carbs would dump too much fuel into the engine and flood everything out. So we re-synced the carbs and messed with the idle/air adjustments, things improved but we were still flooding out.

After tearing the carbs off the engine we realized that the shop we had build the engine put 150cc jets in, so we took them back and swapped out for a collection of jets varying in sizes to find that 140cc was optimal.

no more flooding, super easy start-ups, and very easy to drive

next weekend is tentatively planned to work on the passenger side heat channel and floor pan, thats when the passenger side cobalt seat is going in as well.
I'm pretty sure we will be getting rid of our back seat completely at the same time and replacing it with a floor above the "tranny tunnel" and battery level with the rear cargo area and build in little hatches on either side for battery access and a hidden cargo area

sorry no pics of the jet work, dad did that while I wasn't around and he's not one for stopping work to take pictures


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

'Sup guys,

Got a few updates here:

First off, got the passenger side floor pan, heat channel and cobalt seat in









My dad's been driving it to and from work, that explains the jacket and hammer

next up, Dad got tired of the pitted brushed alloy of the wheel we had so he cleaned them up and painted them purple with a bit of a lip and a silver center

















and we got some stickers, one to rep our local parts shop Archway Import Autos, and one to annoy our local Honda crowd


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

oh and through doing the other floor pan we found that there is entirely too much rust on this body to save so we patched it up for now using some heavy sheet metal and have decided to start the hunt for a new body/ whatever combo of good bits we can find for the right price and swap what ever we need to in order to make a good car.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Finally some work done,

We did a rear seat delete (and dog)










We lowered it, drop spindles in the front and torsion bar adjustment in the rear with the coil overs










wider fenders are on their way due to some rubbing, I also through some tape on the headlight to make it look racecar (big mistake, this killed night time visibility)

and I drove over to my buddy's house where the bug had some good company










They were pretty impressed by the sound and low. They still dont fully understand the concept of how this engine works so it makes for some pretty fun conversations everytime I drive it


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

got a bit of work done a couple weeks ago

new 2" wider fenders are on, interior got a bit of a make over with purple plaid door cards and head liner and we got some new brighter headlights with turn indicators built in because the new fenders weren't drilled on top

enjoy some pics:




























this one really makes me wish my Jetta had some low and better wheels

I was going to take some better pictures from the front at a car show last weekend but it was canceled


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

so this build has just taken and interesting turn

while surfing craigslist for a truck Dad stumbled across a VW guy "getting out of the hobby" amongst the 30 plus cars he was selling was this 71 super beetle vert. with a trunk full of goodies










The body is super solid with only surface rust albeit some pretty rough surface rust in some places but none the less
the only spot thats really a cause for concern is at the rear, we need to replace the inner fender bits and rear cargo area
other than that it runs healthy, brakes seem to work but they are a bit sticky, clutch grabs nicely and the tranny is buttery smooth

oh and we need to put new canvas on. the frame for the roof is solid and moves like it needs to though

So the idea here is, Dad's always wanted a convertible, a 71 is FAR easier to work on and get parts for, and even with the rusty rear end the body is in overall better condition.
we are going to basically swap ALL the components we can out of the black sedan and put them in/on the vert, then selling the the sedan to further fund the new one.

here's a fun shot of it storming while we were trying to find out where to put this new car, doesn't really matter too much because the interior of this one is pretty rough


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

oh and those plates .... are MO '84 its last safety inspection was September '83

the odometer shows 97 thousand miles and by the plates and inspection sticker those may be legit original miles.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Nothing really picture worthy but after about a month, we've gone through the vert. and got it up and running.

Cleaned out the interior, went through the trunk goodies (found some pretty good stuff), got the engine out; cleaned up; and back in.

then we took it for a quick round the block drive, brakes are first priority, then rust repairs in the rear, then who knows what


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Just a quick update*

Hey guys, 
Its been a long while but my dad and I have been doing some decision making. Turns out we don't feel up to the task of taking proper care of that convertible being that its most likely 100 percent original motor and what not and we'd want to do it up showroom spec. So we are selling it, PM me if you want but my dad isn't too up for long distance sales I'll run any bites toward him and see if he wants to set something up. 

But anyway, We have decided to take our standard bug (the black one with the suped up engine) and turn it into a volksrod, we've already ordered the front beam extender and all the bracing needed. I'll post some pictures once we start digging into things a bit more but needless to say, I'm excited.

P.S. Is there anyway to change the thread title to "Fox&Pop's Bi-polar Beetle Build"


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

WELP,

It's been a long time coming and we hit some speed bumps but our little beetle now named Schtik (shtick?) not sure how to spell it, but anyway, is now hatching from its cocoon and well its a bit of a moth now but she's coming along.
Enjoy the wall of pictures, I won't be shrinking them down because there are so many so I'll pre-apologize for size of the pictures. explanations of each picture will be above the image. 

It all started with an idea then the first step was wheels and tires. rears are 10.5 inches wide on a 10 inch wheel, not sure about the fronts but they're small









lol test fitted with fenders on, the body is actually setting on the tire and preventing the car from going any lower









rear fender off. Oil filter has since been relocated









and from the side before cuts









Planning the cut









that went surprisingly well and we only almost cut the carbs like 3 time (should have pulled the engine for this cut









Planning the cut for the front (its the score mark)









After the cut, this has since been smoothed out and tweaked a bit









and from the front, this has also been changed a bit and you'll see that in later pictures









Next thing we did was tail lights and turn indicators









golf cart tails and motorcycle turns with a custom housing









Next up was beam extension. Here are the bits painted









Beam extender installed. This actually caused a lot of problems. the frame head there was so rusted we actually had to replace it. Luckily my dad is a fabricator by trade so this was no biggey









Here's a close up of some of the repairs done to the frame









Next up was the steering extension









almost finished from the rear









almost finished from the front










Still a very long way to go, some extra work to do to the brakes, Paint obviously (the white was a bit of an experiment) headlights still need to go on and a bumper situation needs to be figured out but she's getting there


----------



## Mr Sheen (Oct 30, 2015)

:facepalm: Just wrote a huge reply and poof! ... I give up :laugh: :laugh: I'l come back later :banghead:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mr Sheen said:


> :facepalm: Just wrote a huge reply and poof! ... I give up :laugh: :laugh: I'l come back later :banghead:


Lol been there man, I've gotten to the point now where I type everything in notepad before I sign in and transfer it over Copy Paste style


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Mr Sheen said:


> :facepalm: Just wrote a huge reply and poof! ... I give up :laugh: :laugh: I'll come back later :banghead:


Hi Sheen  ,
Just try to respond to the same post again, when the composition window opens you should see a tab that says something like "Recover auto-saved data", click on that , finish up & post it.
When composing, I constantly hit "Preview Post" & proofread what I just wrote, look for more info in another window, copy the link there & paste it here, proofread it again until satisfied that it's postable.
This was just Auto-Saved ~30 times while I was trying to best word it while also taking a dinner break.

:beer::beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

So it turns out, the front of our beetle with frame extender and drop spindles is too low with two people in the car and dangerously close to to low with only one. The front end drags the ground hard under braking to the point where chunks of road flew up. Luckily its the main bulkhead at the front of the extender which is incredibly well made and there was no damage but we are picking up some coilovers to raise the front just a bit and stiffen it up.

I've also given My dad a deadline of September 17th so we can take it to street car takeover at our local dragstrip/racetrack. Gonna try to drag it a bit and run it on their mobile dyno hopefully.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow its been a while since I popped onto this thread.
The beetle was basically finished, It did a couple of cruises and a couple of shows, nothing serious but it did get a lot of attention wherever it went.
I took it to cars and coffee and didn't even get in the lot before I was swarmed with people.

Sadly though I have to report that we have sold our project and moved on to the next one. My dad picked up a 77 bus that he plans on converting to a little camper type deal. Its got the 2.0L that was originally fuel injected, he swapped to dual EMPI 34s I believe. I'm pretty hands off of this one but I'll see about posting a new thread with some pictures and popping a couple updates on it from time to time. Nothing like this thread was though. _Not that I did a very good job keeping this one updated anyway_


----------

